# Best way to paint cranks?



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry if this belongs in the drivetrain forum, but it's more a general painting question.

I have a pair of XTR cranks I've modified, and now want to paint black somehow. I know I could get it powder coated, but that will cost a bit, same thing for having it professionally painted. I considered anodizing, but it looks like a no go for technical and cost reasons.

Could I get away with a decent looking and reasonably durable finish with a rattle can? Of course the entire crankset would be sanded, and then scrubbed down with acetone before painting. 

Since I also have an airbrush, is there a different sort of paint I could use with that which would work better?


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Painting aluminum isn't the easiest thing to make it durable. I would sand blast and clean it up really good with alcohol, primer it, then paint. I think you would want to use a self-etching primer.


----------



## InfamousMS (Apr 22, 2009)

Pretty much any paint you try on cranks, even powdercoating (though probably your best option) is going to wear off fairly quickly. Maybe try a polished finish? At least you can maintain that without much effort.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I currently have black Hone cranks on the bike in question, and had a series of gray LX cranks before that. While I did polish up part of the crank with my shoes, all in all the black paint has held up well.

Polishing the whole thing would definitely be easier, but it would look out of place on the bike. I know it's a silly reason.


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

Try duracoat. It is supposed to be very durable and easy to apply. It was made for firearms (many of which are aluminum). They have a variety of colors from the camomile's to yellow.
http://www.houtsenterprises.net/dur_easy.html


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

Shoe polish?  You could even apply a little to the inside of your heels to keep a wear spot from showing.

-Pete


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

rabidchicken said:


> Try duracoat. It is supposed to be very durable and easy to apply. It was made for firearms (many of which are aluminum). They have a variety of colors from the camomile's to yellow.
> http://www.houtsenterprises.net/dur_easy.html


Duracoat sounds ideal. I called them up and said no special prep of aluminum is needed aside from sanding and degreasing. The rep said it's an ideal product for bicycle components.

It needs to be sprayed on, but fortunately I have an airbrush and compressor.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

bad mechanic said:


> It needs to be sprayed on, but fortunately I have an airbrush and compressor.


big needle, low/med pressure - fully open... good to go!


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I recently painted an aluminum frame and I sanded the snot out of it with 180 grit paper - sanded it so most of the paint comes off. Then I wiped it with rubbing alcohol to get it nice and clean, finally I used 4 coats Rustoleom matte spray paint. 

It came out great and I can't see it fading or coming off for a long time.

I don't see why this won't work for cranks.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

www.crankskins.com


----------

